# How do you keep your lower lashline from smudging?



## L1LMAMAJ (Oct 5, 2009)

This has been my problem since forever. I use UDPP then line it with UD 24/7 pencil, smudge it out. Then 2 hours later, i have racoon eyes. I don't get it. 

Then I saw petrilude's video and he said to put loose powder under the line to act as a barrier which would keep the liner/eyeshadow from smudging under your lower lashline. Didn't work for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





How do I prevent from getting raccoon eyes? What do you girls/guys do? Does shelaq work? How about the sealing gel from Illamasqua?

TIA.


----------



## rosasola1 (Oct 5, 2009)

prep + primes translucent powder works miracles against smudging!! get a sample


----------



## Simply Elegant (Oct 5, 2009)

I apply eyeshadow wet after putting on foundation and powder and it doesn't get smudged.


----------



## lazytolove (Oct 5, 2009)

Did you just use pencil eyeliner alone itself?? I hope this will work for you...i used eyeshadow under before i put on eyeliner and don't forget to use a brush to blend them in. Of course eye primer is priority.


----------



## Strawberrymold (Oct 6, 2009)

I never use waterproof, it never adheres right in the waterline, well because the area is wet! I always use a Kajal liner and set it with a powder.

HTH!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 6, 2009)

The prep + prime powder is wonderful I agree..and I set my liner with carbon or MUFE black e/s


----------



## kaliraksha (Oct 6, 2009)

I use my liner then run over it in a dark powder shadow. The best combination I've had was with gel eye liner. However, this works medium at best... on a hot or humid day all bets are off. So, I'm interested to hear these replies too.


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Oct 6, 2009)

I always put eyeliner on my lower waterline and i've noticed its _always_ smeared by the end of the day and mostly gone. I've tried the trick of putting black e/s over it to help it stay but i've had problems with application when it comes to that. it always ends up in my eye???? I'd love to hear peoples responses as well. Also if anyone has an eyeliner that they love for the waterline I would love to hear your recommendations.


----------



## liciouslilly (Oct 6, 2009)

I put eyeliner on the waterline then place carbon e/s on the lash line.  Works for me.


----------



## panda0410 (Oct 6, 2009)

Liner on the waterline then set it with a shaodw in a corresponding colour - I dont always use black 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I find using the 219 the best for applying a setting colour to the liner, and if I do that it never smudges on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I dont set it, it always smudges, and thats not just MAC liners, its all of them. I tried the powder barrier as well, but I've found that powder under my eyes increases the appearance of wrinkles so I tend to avoid that now


----------



## DirtyPlum (Oct 6, 2009)

What concealer do you wear?

If you use something creamy like studio finish then make sure you apply that before eyeliner and set it with either Prep n Prime translucent powder or MSFN (lightly with either 224 or 225).

Once your concealer is set, apply your eyeliner, set with tiny bit more powder and then use an eyeshadow on the lower lashline for extra depth and staying power.

Shelaq isnt too bad and Illamasquas gel doesnt work.

Good luck - i feel your pain!


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 6, 2009)

I put a bit of Too Faced Shadow Insurance on the back of my hand and then dab a Q-Tip in some and carefully apply it to my lower lash line (avoiding the water line.) I kind of apply it in the shape I'm going for - so if I just want to use a little liner a thin line will do, but if I'm going for a more intense look I'll bring the TFSI down a bit lower. No matter what I put on top - it stays put all day long. If I'm using Feline I will go over it with Carbon as well to set it even more and then blend it out.


----------



## Shenanigans (Oct 6, 2009)

I use Fluidlines exclusively as everything else smudged on me.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Oct 6, 2009)

thanks for all the replies ladies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MaskedBeauty* 

 
_I always put eyeliner on my lower waterline and i've noticed its always smeared by the end of the day and mostly gone. I've tried the trick of putting black e/s over it to help it stay but i've had problems with application when it comes to that. it always ends up in my eye???? I'd love to hear peoples responses as well. Also if anyone has an eyeliner that they love for the waterline I would love to hear your recommendations._

 
yes mine end up in my eye as well!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_What concealer do you wear?

If you use something creamy like studio finish then make sure you apply that before eyeliner and set it with either Prep n Prime translucent powder or MSFN (lightly with either 224 or 225).

Once your concealer is set, apply your eyeliner, set with tiny bit more powder and then use an eyeshadow on the lower lashline for extra depth and staying power.

Shelaq isnt too bad and Illamasquas gel doesnt work.

Good luck - i feel your pain!_

 
i don't wear concealer. i just got the illamasqua sealing gel but haven't tried it yet!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shenanigans* 

 
_I use Fluidlines exclusively as everything else smudged on me._

 
yes i use a gel liner for my lower lashline and it does keep it nice a little longer than with ud 24/7 pencil.


----------



## BEA2LS (Oct 6, 2009)

i have to use a liquid liner or it will smudge.. i also set it with carbon or NYX black.


----------



## ladyJ (Oct 6, 2009)

I always put eyeshadow over it.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Oct 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladyJ* 

 
_I always put eyeshadow over it._

 
this doesn't work for me. i feel like the smudgeyness happens faster when i put eyeshadow over it. i pat it on and make sure it's in there too


----------



## BEA2LS (Oct 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_this doesn't work for me. i feel like the smudgeyness happens faster when i put eyeshadow over it. i pat it on and make sure it's in there too_

 
have you tried liquid liner? thats the only one that does not smudge.. pencil and even gel smudges on my top lid, too actually but liquid stays put.


----------



## nichollecaren (Oct 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rosasola1* 

 
_prep + primes translucent powder works miracles against smudging!! get a sample_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_The prep + prime powder is wonderful I agree..and I set my liner with carbon or MUFE black e/s_

 

This just a few weeks after i sold my own P+P Powder....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




does invisible set do the same thing? I'm trying to get that one instead


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Oct 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_have you tried liquid liner? thats the only one that does not smudge.. pencil and even gel smudges on my top lid, too actually but liquid stays put._

 
i tried using liquid on the bottom but it's hard to soften the line cuz a lot of it gets on my lower lashes and it's just a huge mess. but then again i tried this like 2 years ago when i was a makeup noob. i'll try it again soon. thanks!


----------



## BEA2LS (Oct 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_i tried using liquid on the bottom but it's hard to soften the line cuz a lot of it gets on my lower lashes and it's just a huge mess. but then again i tried this like 2 years ago when i was a makeup noob. i'll try it again soon. thanks!_

 
that was the same with me. i tried liquid years ago and hated it! but now it's my best friend


----------



## Almond_Eyed (Oct 7, 2009)

I apply UDPP on both lid and lower lashline. If I use Fluidline, I by tap it on my lower lashline instead of sweeping it on, I use the 263 brush. With the same brush I'll set it with a black eye shadow.

I think it really depends on the formula of the eyeliner you use and whether your eyelids tend to get oily.


----------



## User67 (Oct 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_The prep + prime powder is wonderful I agree..and I set my liner with carbon or MUFE black e/s_

 
How do you use it? You put it on over the eyeliner?


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Oct 10, 2009)

thanks for the suggestions everyone. i will be trying liquid liner on the bottom very soon and also the prep and prime stuff!


----------

